# Datensicherung für S7-SPSen - Testversion jetzt downloadbar



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Februar 2004)

ab sofort ist mit ACCON-S7-Backup/Restore 
eine interessante Lösung für die Sicherung 
von Daten- und Programmbausteine von S7-300- 
und S7-400-Steuerungen lieferbar. 
Weitere Infos und Testversion:
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-power-tools/s7-backuprestore.htm

Folgende Lösungen bauen auf der Sicherungssoftware auf: 

  ACCON-S7-DBEditor (Datenbaustein-Editor) 
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-power-tools/s7-dbeditor.htm 

  ACCON-S7-Viewer AWL (Baustein-Viewer) 
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-power-tools/s7-viewer.htm

  ACCON-S7-PG AWL (S7-Programmiersoftware in AWL)
http://www.deltalogic.de/software/s7-power-tools/s7-pg.htm

Alle Lösungen innerhalb der 'S7-Power-Tools' benötigen 
weder Treiber noch Software vom Steuerungshersteller. 

Die Kommunikation kann über MPI, Profibus oder 
TCP/IP erfolgen.

Beratung erhalten Sie bei support@deltalogic.de

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2004)

*zeitgesteuertes Backup*

Hallo,

"zeitgesteuertes Backup", das bedeutet ich könnte alle 30 min meine DBs auf den PC sichern?

Geht das über die Ethernet-Anschaltung 343? Ist Softnet dazu erforderlich?

In Vorbereitung steht auf der Webseite, ab wann ist es denn zu haben?

Danke

Hannes


----------



## churchill (14 Februar 2004)

Hallo Herr Bäurle

kann man den ComServerHS von Deltalogic auch mit der Siemens STEP5-Software betreiben?

Besten Dank im voraus

mfG churchill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ein Backup-Tool zum Sichern von S7-300/400 Programmen gibt es auch kostenlos von MHJ.
Auch die Zusätze zum Backuptool scheinen mir nicht gerade der Renner zu sein. Wenn ich die Preise der Komponenten sehe, da bekommt man ja bei IBH, MHJ oder PI eine ganze S7-Programmiersoftware dafür.

Gruß
Gast


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2004)

*Wer hat da Komplexe?*

Also,

das haben wir gerne, als anonymer Gast andere schlecht machen. 

Dass deltalogic dafür geld verlangen kann hängt vielelicht ja damit zusammen, dass das Teil von mhj nicht so der Bringer ist?

Gibt zu, Du bist mhj.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2004)

*Re: zeitgesteuertes Backup*



			
				Hannes schrieb:
			
		

> "zeitgesteuertes Backup", das bedeutet ich könnte alle
> 30 min meine DBs auf den PC sichern?



Ja, genau. So lassen sich z. B. Produktionsdaten, 
QS-Daten oder so regelmäßig sichern.



			
				Hannes schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das über die Ethernet-Anschaltung 343?
> Ist Softnet dazu erforderlich?



Wenn die S7 eine Ethernet-CP 343-1 hat, 
dann ist PC-seitig nur eine Standard-Netz-
werkanschluss erforderlich. 
Softnet ist nicht erforderlich. 



			
				Hannes schrieb:
			
		

> In Vorbereitung steht auf der Webseite, ab wann ist es denn zu haben?



Das zeitgesteuerte Backup ist ab ca. 10.03.2004 verfügbar.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2004)

*ComServerHS*



			
				churchill schrieb:
			
		

> kann man den ComServerHS von Deltalogic auch
> mit der Siemens STEP5-Software betreiben?



Hallo,

das hängt von Version der Software und vom 
Betriebssystem ab. Ab Windows NT und der 
aktuellen Version von S5 sollte das funktionieren.
Bitte wenden Sie sich mit der genauen 
Konfiguration an unseren support:

support@deltalogic.de

Bei älteren Version und/oder älterem Betriebs-
system geht auf jeden Fall der Box-Box-Mode, 
d. h. sowohl am Programmier-PC als auch an 
der Steuerung geht man über einen 
ComServerHS ans Netz.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## churchill (16 Februar 2004)

Besten Dank für die Infos.

mfG churchill


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Februar 2004)

*Qualifizierte Einschätzung*

Lieber Gast junior,



> ein Backup-Tool zum Sichern von S7-300/400
> Programmen gibt es auch kostenlos von MHJ.



http://www.mhj-software.de/BUDdy/BUDdy.htm

Dort steht: (Serie S7-400® wird nicht unterstützt), 
vielleicht ändert Herr Habermann das ja bald.




> Auch die Zusätze zum Backuptool scheinen mir
> nicht gerade der Renner zu sein.



Herzlichen Dank für diese qualifizierte Einschätzung.



> Wenn ich die Preise der Komponenten sehe,
> da bekommt man ja bei IBH, MHJ oder PI
> eine ganze S7-Programmiersoftware dafür.



Wir bedauern, dass wir uns nicht richtig ausgedrückt
haben. Die Preise sind wie folgt:

1. ACCON-S7-Backup/Restore 100,00 ¤
2. ACCON-S7-DBEditor (200 ¤ einschl. Pos. 1)
3. ACCON-S7-Viewer (300 ¤ einschl. Pos. 1 und Pos. 2)
4. ACCON-S7-PG (400 ¤ einschl. Pos. 1, 2 und 3)

Im DBEditor ist Backup/Restore enthalten, im S7-Viewer 
ist der DBEditor (und damit auch Backup/Restore) enthalten!

Für 400 ¤ gibt es also ein komplettes Programmiersystem 
für S7-AWL, welche direkt mit dem original S7-Projektformat 
arbeitet im Gegensatz zu MHJ und IBH. Also kein Export und 
Import und mit hinterher zweierlei Projekten, die eigentlich 
einerlei sind (weil nix geändert wurde :roll: ).

Liebe Leser, vergleichen Sie einfach selbst.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------

